# mardy cat!



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

can anyone help me figure out wot is wrong with my cat. since friday he will not come in the house at all. I have resorted to putting his food outside. He will come upto me outside for cuddles but just will not come in, I picked him up and brought him in the other day and he just meowed really loudly and tried to hide until he could go out but he seemed really scared. he has always had free reign to come and go as he pleases so what changed??!!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i don't know the answer to this as i have two cats that all of a sudden decided to do this. 
to my knowledge nothing has ev er happened to them just decided to not come in.


----------



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

i hope its just a phase, he may just get over it. If he is not right by next week I may take him to the vets


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

what has changed??? new smell....change of cleaning products? Time to get the fave food out!


----------



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

no nothing has changed this is why I am soooo confused! tried turkey out the window and tuna which are his faves but although he seems hungry he will just not step inside!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

could another cat have got in and scared him/eaten his food/used his litter??

e


----------



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

no am more than sure no other cat as been in. He has no litter tray so no chance of that happening. One thing it may be is that we have just re done the garden and his friends have taken to doing there doodoos in the new flower bed. could this be anything do you think?


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

I would be tempted to bring him in for a couple of days (if you can catch him) and don't let him out (if he's not too upset by that) give him lots of cuddles and treats and try and reestablish the house as being a good place to be.


----------



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

he came home lastnite and was fine! Miowed for a little while and then curled up on my dressing gown and went to sleep! Strange!


----------



## pinkyasmin (Mar 18, 2009)

i just wanted to say thanks to all the people that helped me with my naughty kitty! He is fine now, will come in and out when he pleases again and doesn't constantly miaow to be let back out! Result!!


----------

